# NJ State Police Process



## pmp (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone aware of what the NJ State Police Selection Process is like from an insider standpoint? What is like working for them? What to expect? Any advice, suggestions or comments relating to the NJ State Police?


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

A friend of mine just graduated last week from the NJSP academy. If you are not in pristine shape and extremely squared away you will not make it through that academy. By far one of the toughest, if not the toughest, in the country. He was fortunate enought to be placed in north jersey out of the academy near all the beautiful cities of Newark, Paterson, and Jersey City. First weekend of training he had a fatal, stolen car, pursuit, and several OUIs. Definitely a lot of action and extemely high pay. I am going down for the process in June, are you pmp?


----------



## pmp (Mar 2, 2005)

Unfortunately, I have missed the deadline. Just wanted some info on the NJ State Police. The pay is appealing, but the State of NJ has high crime areas that sure will keep you busy. Good luck to you in the process. Are you aware of how large the academy classes are?


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

The academy classes start at 100, and usually wind up graduating 70, they run two academys at once at Sea Girt, one starts in August and the other in November, running together for 3 out of the 6 months.


----------



## bosoxmanny (Sep 29, 2004)

Make sure youre squared away and have a backup plan especially if youre moving to take the job. My buddy went to the academy down here in VA with me but prior to that was in the NJSP academy. He was a NJ resident from birth and still they cut him no slack. He busted his ankle about 6 weeks into the training. That was it. No recycle to the next class no nothing. Told him if you wanna come again start at square 1.


----------



## JaneDoe (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.njlawman.com

Site all about being NJ LEO


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I went to an armorer course with a NJ trooper awhile ago. He told me they are the only LE agency in the US to carry the HK P7 as their sidearm(unique). Just some useless info.


----------

